
Grubhub admits to adding restaurants without their permission - totaldude87
https://www.sfchronicle.com/food/article/SF-restaurant-Kin-Khao-doesn-t-offer-delivery-15005797.php
======
fludlight
This is fraud. If I order food from one restaurant you can't substitute that
with food from somewhere else. This is doubly true for food from a fancy
place.

These delivery companies are flaunting the law as a matter of policy. Every
month there is another article calling them out, and nothing changes, so I
can't imagine that this is a one off. "Uber did it and so the end justifies
the means" is what I hear from people working there.

------
JohnFen
Between this, the use of "virtual kitchens" to cook the food instead of it
actually being done in the restaurant, and the various nonsense things around
tips, it's time for me to stop using these services entirely.

